# My Irish Setter puppy



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Meet Tilly - she is our pride and joy..

Puppy Love xx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Puppy Love said:


> Meet Tilly - she is our pride and joy..
> 
> Puppy Love xx


what a sweetie


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

awwww she's very cute


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes gorgeous,, lovely colour,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

very sweet indeed


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww she is gorgeous! I used to have a red setter as a child, I think they are great dogs - beautiful colour. You're very lucky


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics


----------

